# Διημείφθη



## Mindkaiser (Dec 16, 2011)

Το ψάχνω από δω, το ψάχνω από κει, δε το βρίσκω. Οπότε απευθύνομαι στη συλλογική σοφία του ιστολογίου.

"Διημείφθη". Τι μέρος του λόγου είναι και πώς κλίνεται το αναθεματισμένο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2011)

Είναι γ' ενικό αορίστου του διαμείβομαι (ως λόγιο τύπο το αναφέρει το Λεξισκόπιο). Εδώ, στο ΛΚΝ: *διαμείβομαι* [δiamívome] Ρ4β αόρ. γ' πρόσ. (λόγ., σπάν.) και διημείφθη, διημείφθησαν : (λόγ.) για κτ. που λέγεται κατά τη διάρκεια της συζήτησης από τον ένα στον άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

Και όμως, αν το βάλεις στο Λεξισκόπιο, σου λέει ότι είναι αόριστος τού _διαμείβομαι_ και σου το κλίνει σε όλους τους χρόνους. Ειδικότερα:



.|
_Ενικός _
|
_Πληθυντικός_

Α | διαμείφθηκα | διαμειφθήκαμε
Β | διαμείφθηκες | διαμειφθήκατε
Γ | διαμείφθηκε & διημείφθη
_λόγ_
. | διαμείφθηκαν & διημείφθησαν
_λόγ_
. & διαμειφθήκαν
_προφ_
. & διαμειφθήκανε
Είναι προφανές ότι δεν είμαι γρήγορος στους πίνακες...


----------



## stathis (Dec 16, 2011)

Προσωπικά, το βρίσκω πολύ κόμοδο. Μόνο που όταν το χρησιμοποιώ στον προφορικό λόγο, λέω "δι*ε*μείφθη" (προφανώς ως αντίδραση στα δύο διαδοχικά ι). Είναι λάθος, γιατρέ μου; (το ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος, αλλά μού ακούγεται σωστό...)


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

Δεν είσαι ο μόνος που προτιμά αυτή την αύξηση, από την άλλη είναι ελάχιστοι αυτοί που λένε *_ανέγγειλε_.


----------



## stathis (Dec 16, 2011)

Ναι, το γκούγκλαρα κι εγώ πριν ποστάρω. Εννοείται ότι σύμφωνα με την αρχαία ελληνική γραμματική είναι λάθος (και προσωπικά δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ *_ανέγγειλε_). Υπάρχουν άλλα παραδείγματα ρημάτων που έχουν αποκτήσει, καταχρηστικά, εναλλακτική αύξηση (π.χ. _διε-_ αντί για _διη-_);
(ανησυχίες που έχω μεσημεριάτικα...)


----------



## Mindkaiser (Dec 16, 2011)

Kudos (from the Greek κῦδος) to all of you nice chaps. 

Είστε καταπληκτικοί. :clap:


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2011)

stathis said:


> Υπάρχουν άλλα παραδείγματα ρημάτων που έχουν αποκτήσει, καταχρηστικά, εναλλακτική αύξηση (π.χ. _διε-_ αντί για _διη-_);
> (ανησυχίες που έχω μεσημεριάτικα...)


Ναι, αλλά πρέπει να απαντηθούν, έστω και βραδιάτικα...


----------



## sarant (Dec 16, 2011)

Το διένυσε vs. διήνυσε, ίδια περίπτωση είναι;

Το διιμίφθι έχει τέσσερα i, αλλά δεν είναι διαφορετικά και τα τέσσερα, αυτό το ρεκόρ το έχει η διείσδυση.


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2011)

stathis said:


> Ναι, το γκούγκλαρα κι εγώ πριν ποστάρω. Εννοείται ότι σύμφωνα με την αρχαία ελληνική γραμματική είναι λάθος (και προσωπικά δεν θα έλεγα ποτέ *_ανέγγειλε_). Υπάρχουν άλλα παραδείγματα ρημάτων που έχουν αποκτήσει, καταχρηστικά, εναλλακτική αύξηση (π.χ. _διε-_ αντί για _διη-_);
> (ανησυχίες που έχω μεσημεριάτικα...)



Από την πάσα του Σαράντ:

διηνύθη - διενύθη, από τα συνήθη, συνήθως διανύθηκε
διηυθύνθη - διευθύνθη (μπλιαχ και για τα δυο)

Γκουγκλιές δεν βάζω (μετά την αναβάθμιση, ο αφανής δαιμονίσκος του φόρουμ συνωμοτεί με την Όπερά μου και μου τρώει όσα ποστ έχουν γκουγκλιές), αλλά θα βρείτε εμφανίσεις και των δύο τύπων των δυο ρημάτων σε καλές οικογένειες. Μόνο αυτό το σκέλεθρο, για να θυμηθούμε από τι φαιδροθήρια γλιτώσαμε, όχι μόνο γλωσσικά:

«Χθες περί την 3.30 μετά μεσημβρίαν ώραν η Α. Μ. ο Βασιλεύς μετά της πριγκιπίσσης Μαρίας ανελθών εφ' αμάξης ανακτορικής, με τον γνωστόν κυνηγόν του κ. Περικλή Νέρην επί της θέσεως του λακκέ, διηυθύνθη εις το Παλαιόν Φάληρον· εκεί κατελθών της αμάξης εντεύθεν του ξενοδοχείου Ξηροταγάρου, διηυθύνθη πεζή μετά της πριγκιπίσσης μέχρι Πιρνοπούλου, όπου ο συνήθης περίπατος της Α. Μεγαλειότητος, ένθα συνήντησε την κυρίαν Κοντοσταύλου μετά τινος άλλης κυρίας και παρέμεινε μετ' αυτών φαιδρώς συνδιαλεγόμενος μέχρι της 5 και 10', καθ' ήν επανελθών εις το μέρος όπου είχεν εγκαταλείψει την άμαξάν του εισήλθε μετά της πριγκιπίσσης και διηυθύνθη προς Αθήνας, διά της αυτής οδού του Φαλήρου, ενώ η φέρουσα την κυρίαν Κοντοσταύλου άμαξα ηκολούθη εις απόστασιν ολίγων βημάτων.

Δεν είχε όμως υπερβή η βασιλική άμαξα, ηρέμα βαδίζουσα, το ήμισυ της οδού, ότε περά την θέσιν Ανάλατος, ευρισκομένη μεταξύ του πρώτου σταθμού (εγκαταλελειμμένου ήδη) και της μικράς παράγκας της κειμένης επί της μεγάλης οδού και της διακλαδώσεως αυτής, ήτις οδηγεί εις το παρακείμενον νηματουργείον του κ. Μ. Καψάνη, δύο άνδρες φέροντες όπλα Γκρα, και κατερχόμενοι προς το δεξιόν της ανερχομένης αμάξης μέρος (το λεγόμενος της Κατσιποδούς), έστησαν αίφνης αποτόμως και λαβόντες στάσιν πυροβολούντος επυροβόλησαν αμφότεροι κατά της βασιλικής αμάξης, ανεπιτυχώς μεν κατ' ευτυχίαν, κατά του Βασιλέως και της πριγκιπίσσης, επιτυχόντες όμως διά δευτέρας και τρίτης επαναλήψεως των πυροβολισμών των, τον επί του εμπροσθίου μέρους καθήμενον κυνηγόν της Α. Μεγαλειότητος κ. Νέρην».

Ούτως μυσησιππείν (ορισμός αργότερα, στις λεξιπλασίες).


----------



## Themis (Dec 17, 2011)

Πάλι την πλήρωσε ο τελευταίος τροχός της αμάξης. Όπου λα_*κκ*_ές κι η μοίρα του.


----------

